# 6 Volt Battery Advice Needed



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be taking delivery soon of my new outback and i have a question about 6 volt batteries. I have been offered this as an upgrade by my dealer, does anyone have experience with these?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lots, ask the dealer what brand and model batteries. Upgrading should not be that much in cost. If they were already going to toss in a 12 vdc then an upgrade to a pair of 6 vdc batteries should be less then $100, maybe $125 if they are in battery boxes, this is basically the cost of the extra battery. How much are they asking for the upgrade?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

littledrummerboy said:


> I will be taking delivery soon of my new outback and i have a question about 6 volt batteries. I have been offered this as an upgrade by my dealer, does anyone have experience with these?


I have two Trojan 6V batteries that I have added to gain additional battery life when I camp without power (dry camp). If your 
not planning on camping in places without power then there really is no need for a second battery (or more). Having two batteries and being 
a little conservative on power consumption, you can go 4 or more days without the need to plug in.

Some people choose two 12V batteries and others have picked two 6 volt's. Both give you additional camping days without 
power. The reason some choose to go the 6V route is that many of the battery manufactures make a true deep discharge 6V battery
that is designed to have a good reserve capacity and the ability to be run down and charge back up with limited damage to the battery (think golf carts).


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are going to be doing a lot of dry camping, yes ,do it now. If not there ain't no hurry , you probably will do it when this battery goes bad!


----------



## kylemontana (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks for the input, we did have the folks at lakeshore install the 6 volt batteries and our new trailer arrived early this morning, time to go play with the new toy again, Thanks, All.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

littledrummerboy said:


> thanks for the input, we did have the folks at lakeshore install the 6 volt batteries and our new trailer arrived early this morning, time to go play with the new toy again, Thanks, All.


The put my 2x6v batteries on too...in a nice battery box.	Make sure they drill a few holes in the bottom of the box to allow water to weep out.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, we checked and the drain holes were done!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

twincam said:


> Thanks for the tip, we checked and the drain holes were done!!!


Great...I must have taught them a lesson when I was there...


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the tip, we checked and the drain holes were done!!!


Great...I must have taught them a lesson when I was there...








[/quote]

That will be my next mod. I found about an inch of water in the battery boxes when I checked them last!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

I paid for the upgraded 6 volt batteries and box, so far we have not had a long enough trip to see exactly how long they last but our neighbor claims he gets up to 5 days!! have not witnessed this but sounds good to me. I would recommend them!


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

twincam said:


> I paid for the upgraded 6 volt batteries and box, so far we have not had a long enough trip to see exactly how long they last but our neighbor claims he gets up to 5 days!! have not witnessed this but sounds good to me. I would recommend them!


We were in the Canadian Rockies, Patty's Flatts. A pair of 6V's and 4 days later still lots of power left. My brother on the otherhand, had his one 12V and had to get his genni out dayly. Not to run anything but his battery charger. sixes are the way to go.


----------

